# Need Ideas for Goat Toys



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi All,
Last fall we built a teeter totter, ramp and walkway in our ND pen. We covered everything with roofing shingles as a friend suggested. It seems they might be getting bored with them now and we are looking for new ideas. anything would help. our little buck Jack is getting pretty mischeivious lately.

Thanks,
Gina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

All I have is those big round spool. I have several of them and different sizes, and I have some big tires. Ok, I also have some HUGE boulders.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Rocks are great fun! I got my boys a 68,000 pound boulder with lots of ledges and whatnot- perfect for playing and climbing and sleeping. They are on it most of the day, sleeping, and keeping lookout. They also play on it a lot too.



















Smaller rocks work too. They also keep their feet looking great!!! I never have to trim hooves in the spring and summer, when they are outside nearly all the time, and only once or twice in the winter.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

my goats love the jolly ball that they sell for horses. i hang one in my buck pen & they are hitting it all the time. even my older doe likes it. i also have the spools for them


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have big rocks for our goats to play on, also steel tables.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

older kid play houses like the one below are great too by maybe take the slide off and put a ramp on it



















They aren't very good pics but you can get an idea of what it looks like


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

here is another pic of it in the distance


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re*

Thanks for your great ideas. Gosh I love this board, I'm learning so much. Where can I buy a boulder like that? If I can't get a boulder, then will defiantly get some spools. The kids toys are a great idea too.
Thanks, Gina


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats like tires and dog igloos. =)


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My goats like tires and dog igloos. =)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have wooden spools and then I have a big blue plastic barrel that was a "toy" for the horses that were at the property before we got there. We also built a big wook box for them to jump up on in the covered area, and they like to get up on the hay feeder platform also (I don't use it for hay)

I was thinking about a tether ball for mine on a post


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Take a look :lol:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That was adorable!!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

That little Dale Jr. sure earned his bottle! Too cute! I am so jealous of everyone's kids, but at least I can come here and drool over them :drool: lol


----------



## KimberlyJ (Dec 28, 2014)

I actually bought our two dwarfs a picnic table. They love it and it sits right under the kitchen window where we can visit all the time.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Spools! Mine LOVE theres.. I have a little one for the little kids too..let me look


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

There! Not a great picture, but its a dog house with ramps and what not. The little kids love it!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to try out the spools, where do y'all get them from?

I was going to get a punching bag for the boys. Poor guys have resorted to beating up a pile of shavings today. Lol


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Ha! You can call the landfill. Usually they'll save them for you. Or the city?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My Mother-in-law snagged 2 spools for free from the electric company here. She just asked and they put them in the car for her.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmm, good ideas. I'll be calling around  Thanks!

There was a guy here trying to charge 100.00 each for them. Too much for a goat toy. Lol


----------

